# Can someon give me a genetics walkthrough?



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm horrible at mouse genetics. I'm good with gerbil genetics though...
Anyone willing to help me out with genetics??? or recommend a site?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely! There are some great sites...and since you already understand gerbil...it won't take you long. I personally think mice are easier in some ways. I will PM you some of the websites that I would read. This forum requests that websites be linked back to it before you post them publically, and some of these will not have those links. Watch for a PM.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the links


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

finn mouse is my mouse genetics bible
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html

but here is a basic walkthrew i gave someone else who said it helped.
the genes come in groups, A / B / C / D / P / S and a few other groups but those are the basic one realy. Mice get two genes per group so A/A B/B C/C D/D and so on. Each group have a few diffrent genes in them so depending on the combo of genes they get will depend on there colour. A beby will inherit 1 gene per group from both parents.

So what do each set do?
A = is the mouse going to be agouti based or not
B = is the mouse going to be choc diluted or not
C = is the mosue going to be c diluted or not
D = is the mouse going to be blue diluted or not
P = is the mouse going to have pink eyes which will also dilute the colour
S = is the mouse going to have white markings or not

ok so the A group are like you basic colour bases all mice are basicly one of the colours below either as they are or diluted/marked by the other gene groups.
Ay = Domant Red (uk red i dont know jack about ressive yellow)
A = Agouti
a = Non Agouti
at = Tanned

there is also white belly agouti Aw, Viable Yellow Avy and Mottled agouti Am, but dont think there as common so havent looked into them much.(and extream non agouti ae but some say its not in the mouse fancy only labs so who knows)

at, which is tan most domanant but it only effects the belly, you only need one tan gene to make a tanned mouse. so A/at is agouti tan, a/at is non agouti tan like black tan. If you have two if them at/at that is the same as a/at but will breed true (so put two at/at together you get all non agouti tans.) Ay/at would geneticaly be ret tan but you wouldnt be able to tell as the mosue is all red.
Ay is the next dominant colour and covers all other genes in the A group, so Ay/A, Ay/a and Ay/at are all red self, Ay/Ay is leathal so never born.
Next is A its domant over non agouti so A/A and A/a are both agouti
a is the lower one so for non agouti you need 2 of them so a/a is non agouti which with out any of the dilution genes is black self.

so if you breed A/A (agouti) to a/a (black) you get All Agouti mice who carry black A/a. If you bred those mice together A/a A/a you would get Agouti, Agouti carrying black and black, A/A A/a a/a however there would be no way to tell which agouti were carriers and which are not carriers as they will look the same.
If you bred a blak tan at/at to a black a/a you would get all black tan who only had 1 tan gene at/a. If you bred those mice together you would get black tan with 2 gene, black tan with 1 gene and black, at/at at/a a/a. This also works the same for tan and agouti

If that was any help i can do the other groups as well.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

PPVallhunds, i'm totally saving your breakdown! You just turned on the lightbulb for me.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

O my gosh! thank you so much!!! That is helping a lot. now I just have to write it all down so it gets in my beanie...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad it helps I'll do one fro the other sets tonight


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

That would be great!


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

that's an awesome break down!! Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

compleatly forgot will do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

It's OK, I had a great time reading part 1  can't wait for part 2!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The B Group
The B gene decided weather or not the mouse will be choc diluted, it will turn the black hair brown but has no effect on yellow hair.
B = Not diluted
b = diluted
There are acutaualy two types of b genes which is b and bc, bc is dominant over b and gives a better shade of choc however apperantly b is not common. Both give the same colour but b is man tot be more brown and bc more choc so ill just call them both the same as b here.
B is dominant over b 
so breed a non choc diluted mouse B/B to a choc diluted mouse b/b you will get non choc diluted mice carrying choc B/b
Breed a carrier B/b to a choc b/b you get Choc b/b Non Choc but carrier B/b
Breed a carrier B/b to another carrier B/b you get choc b/b, Non choc B/B and non choc but carrier B/b.
So how does B dilution effect the A base colours?
Agouti = A/A b/b or A/a b/b = Cinnamon
Red = Ay/* b/b = Still red as the B gene doesn't effect yellow hair, however it can help the appearance of sootiness in reds.
Black = a/a b/b = Chocolate
Tan = A/at b/b = turns agouti tan to cinnamon tan, a/at b/b turns black tan to choc tan


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! I am really enjoying this


----------

